

fnd Brings Fast, Convenient iTunes Store Search and Product Pages To The Web - shawndumas
http://www.macstories.net/news/fnd-brings-fast-convenient-itunes-store-search-and-product-pages-to-the-web/

======
shawndumas
Saw this at EmberConf and was blown away. Lightning fast, simple to use, and
-- amazingly -- so much better than what Apple has made.

